# Dutch Passion's Skunk #11



## DLtoker (Mar 7, 2007)

This is my first report/review/comment, whichever... That said, this is some funky skunky bud.  I love it.  During flowering the smell was mouthwatering.  Skunky, but very vey fruity (like a Jolly Rancher).  It was a dream to grow.  Loved lots of nutes but and was very forgiving.  During harvest, I actually popped a bud and some leaves in my mouth to get the same fruity taste.  Salivating!  Now being dried out, the fruity smell hasn't gone anywhere.  Even while smoking it the fruity flavor is dominant.  I had to harvest these ladies early  due to finding one male flower exploding after only flushing for 24 hours.  They are smoother than the Twilight that I let flush for 2 weeks.  It is making me wonder if flushing is really that important after all.  

The high comes in very nice.  The high is more Sativa clear high but soon the full body buzz kicks in.  It is definitely a nicely balanced day time smoke.  No need for a nap after this one.  This plant is going to be in my rotation for a long time to come... especially now that I have two mother plants.  This was my first grow and I highly recommend this for novice growers.:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds good. How much are the beans?


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh sorry.  I will have pics of her later on tonight and feel free to comment/ask/drool....  I have smoked some serious grass in my time... Sour diesel, NYC Diesel, White Russian, Mango, Donkey ****, Jack, Cherry, Lemon... Gosh, so many... But all are Res/Canadian commercially grown with not much love.  You know, commercial... It has been hastily manicured, quickly dried, vacuum sealed, driven down bumpy roads for god only knows how long, tossed out onto the ground, stepped on, touched 50,000 times...  You get the picture.  Anyways, organic Sour Diesel is by far the best mind numbing, body throbbing, crystal clear high I have ever had... Which was locally grown.    Anyways, I'll see you guys in a few hours.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Haha, damn these pills I keep loosing my focus.  I was getting at this smoke being in my top 3 all times.  So smooth and almost everything U could ask for in a high 


I got ripped off up in Toronto by Sacred Seeds.  Not really ripped off, but paid high Canadian import prices.  I'm not knocking Sacred Seeds in anyway... other than the store not staying open as long as advertised...  I paid around 150 for the pack of ten.  I know Dr. Chronic has them much less.  $60 I believe.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, and another thing, I called it on getting 6 ounces dry.:banana:  Turned out to be 6 ounces 3 grams of dry dank skunk for 5 12" tall plants.  Not too shabby for my first grow and 4 weeks veg IMO.  More to come tonight everyone.


----------

